# Lovely Pups, 3months Old, Big Boys: West Yorkshire Dog Rescue



## WYDR (Jun 21, 2010)

we are looking for a fantastic home...










Currently being fostered with 2 dogs, a rabbit and 2 scared cats, I'll keep you updated how it is going

These are 12 weeks old big breed puppies and already weigh 11 kgs, will grow to the size of a Rottweiler.

We are looking for homes with previous experience of puppies, preferably with another dog, who are at home most of the time. They will grow into big strong dogs and need a lot of space, and patience to train them.

Treated for fleas and worms, eye ointment, ear mites, wormed 3 times, antibiotics for a slight cough, fully vaccinated. They are getting the best biscuit possible and a dozen scrambled eggs and fish and chicken every day divided into 5 huge buckets-full which they devour instantly.

the litter comprised 8 puppies, *only 3 are left now (all males)*, who have been given the best start in life, so far costing in excess of £500 in transport, vets, and feed and everything they need

Only the very best homes with people who are experienced with BIG DOGS and loads of space and time to devote to them please

*Contact Kathy 07711 617148
West Yorkshire Dog Rescue*​


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

they look lovely, esp the one in the middle.... what breed are they?


----------



## WYDR (Jun 21, 2010)

real cross breed (anybody's guess) but the only thing the vet said was they might just grow to the size of a rottie


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

why are they under heat lamps?

also can you please email me some more pics or post some on here, my email add is [email protected]
also do you know much about were they came from? parents etc... 
also how is there house breaking getting on?


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

"why are they under heat lamps?"

now i know i need new specs but arent they outdoors :lol:


----------



## WYDR (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry all I have now updated the "spiel" they were under heatlamps since they were tiny 6 weeks old when handed in, also since they were handed in in a box!!! yes box, we just wanted to give them a boost. Now though they are no longer under heat lamps (since they are already 3months) and are romping around doing their puppy-things quite healthly & happy  :thumbup: and enjoying our garden as you can see from the pics


----------



## WYDR (Jun 21, 2010)

update:
some new piccies, boys have settled in really well, house training is going OK, and the really listen to "come" all are eating well and seemed to have already gained a lot of confidence and are now playing all the time and generally creating lovely mayhem. My own 2 dogs have taken to them, and one is showing them all his favourite play moves, and is really being a fantastic "teacher" in all things doggie  Currently I am also trying to teach them how to walk nicely (on a harness), difficult job, since everything is sssoooooooo exciting, also I teaching them the sit command, more success with some than others... but I'm sure we will get there


----------



## WYDR (Jun 21, 2010)

UPDATE...

*3 musketeers now have their own photo album*
we now have really got a routine together which suite everybody
*size:* I will weigh them, but I think they will be around 15kg each, I can just about carry 2 under my arms
*walkies*: they get 2 walks a day (off lead) one in the morning & 1 in the late afternoon
during the day they tend to sleep but have wakey hours around 12 - 3 when they get their 2nd meal of the day, I do clip them on when we approach other dogs, since for most dogs three large pups is a bit much to deal with.
*feeding*: they are eating really well and finish their bowl now everytime!!
*housetraining*: no real accidents in the house during the day - but hit and miss overnight (but just wees - thank goodness)
alone time: they are left 3 x a day on their own in the utility for roughly 2hrs
*whimpering*: unheard off!!!!
*playing*: love kongs and playing amongst each other and obviously with my own dogs, in particular my lab x weimaraner, Nadar, Rothko my other dog just tells them off when they bug him but isn't so interested in playing with them
*other furries*: the house rabbit seems ok and they don't really show her much interest, the 2 cats however are still a bit scared, remember we have 3 pups not one!!! So I feel if we would just have 1 pup it would be a lot better (probably a non issues - since I feel it just training)
*training*: they listen to come (2 whistles) very very well, every single time, they will return, even in the woods where we walk, they will leave whatever they are doing to return, sit; also very succesfull! the "no" command they seem to be getting as well plus I'm working on down, wait and leave.
*bite inhibition*: they no longer nip me and seem to be a lot better with other dogs and each other as well, they stil have it a bit but give us another 2weeks or so and I think it will be a thing of the past
*confidence*: all 3 have really come out of their shell and seems curious however they are 3 very different characters,
1 is very laid back, independent from his siblings, curious, but focused but very loyal to me
2. the leader: strong confident and very attached to my grown up dogs, things he is a big lad himself
3. a real follower, happy go lucky chap, eats the most...but the one who has the best play bows!!!


----------



## WYDR (Jun 21, 2010)

update...
this little boy has found a fantastic forever home









this wonderful cheeky chap is about to go to his lovely forever home









*and this lovely lad is is still looking now roughly 5months old*


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

awww If only, cant believe hes still waiting hes gorgeous!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwww he is stunning - I can't believe he hasn't been snapped up. I wish I wasn't full up with my dogs - he looks my kind of guy.

I hope he finds a lovely forever home soon. Xx


----------

